

Ask HN: What's that first software you made that just hooked you with coding? - Arshdeep

For me it was that snake game i made in C when i got my first computer. It was one pixel headless never ending snake with speed adjustment, made it with GD library. Probably the worst logic ever to make a snake game. But boy i was amazed that really I MADE A WORKING GAME ! 
My little bro played it, friends played it and absolutely loved it. After that i never thought i could be anything but a programmer.<p>So what was your first software that just got you ?<p>Shally
======
Dnguyen
My first home computer was an Amstrad 64, I was using an apple at school. My
sister and I checked out a book from our library and started typing in all
these BASIC instruction. Yes, a whole thick book was the listing of the source
code for Roland in the Cave. After weeks of typing and then a couple more
weeks of bug fixing (spelling correction), we had a little guy hopping around
in a cave with flying pterodactyl and creepy, blinking eyes. I still think
about that game once in a while.

------
DanielGeisler
In 1980 I wrote a program to take horizontal and vertical seismic waveforms
and plot them in different 3-D perspectives on a Gould plotter connected to an
IMB 360. But let's be honest here, like most serious programmers the nature of
the first program I wrote was irrelevant. It was glorious just to write
software of any type in any language running on any machine! Hooked on my
first byte.

~~~
DanielGeisler
Dang, I answered too quick. In 1978 I bought a TI-57 and wrote software to
study tetration or iterated exponentiation. This was something that
necessitated a computer. Soon I began to realize that I was looking at an
example of chaos. I now have a web site at <http://www.tetration.org> with
fractals and all documenting my research on tetration.

------
pkamb
[http://www.cs.washington.edu/education/courses/cse142/10au/h...](http://www.cs.washington.edu/education/courses/cse142/10au/homework/9/spec.pdf)

------
troymc
My first computer was a TRS-80. I remember copying some random-maze-generating
code out of a magazine from Radio Shack. I didn't understand how it worked but
I remember there were lots of POKE statements (to write directly to memory
using BASIC). It got me very excited with what was possible, an excitement I
still have today.

------
thejteam
A TIC TAC TOE game in GWBASIC. I figured out how to make it never lose.(I was
10-11, so this was a big deal). My parents thought the game cheated somehow.

------
jester5
I was a late bloomer and did not start programming until 28 yrs which was
through my degree program in BS Software Engineering. I had taken js. java,
sql and really did not fully enjoy it. It was not until I had taken VB.net in
my senior year where I changed. I had a project that I was working on that
performed financial calculations. One day I started a new version of the
application and literally started at 7:00am and did not eat or move until
8:00pm that night.(I think I went to the restroom and drank water, can't
remember) I had code high and ever since then I have been in love with
programming now I'm 34 and a .Net Developer for a mid-siz company.

